# Moviemans: Let's Make a Supercomputer! May1-May8,2010



## Fitseries3 (Apr 13, 2010)

Heya, didnt see this anywhere so i thought i would pass it on to TPU...



> Guys and Gals,
> 
> I had an idea and need your help.
> 
> ...



so long as i have my Megarig running i am going to participate.

Source: EMAIL & http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/announcement.php?f=207&a=75


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 13, 2010)

Rant:


Spoiler



A super computer can be repurposed in under an hour, distributed computing cannot.  The only reason why distributed computing exists is because super computers cost a lot of money.

Moreover, WCG isn't the benchmark for super computers, it's LinPACK (consistent workload for multi-processor benchmarking).  Calculating teraflops from WCG projects is no more than an educated guess.

It is already known that the output of F@H and other projects exceeds that of the super computers on the Top500 list but their purposes are completely different and thus, the comparison serves no purpose except some number for said projects to brag about.



> Now I know some of you will be thinking there goes that old fart with his WCG thing again but my main motivation is to show the power that is here.


Yes, with an ePeen issue to boot.


*Contribute what you can, when you can.* This isn't a race.  Anyone who makes it out to be are in it for the wrong reasons.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 13, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> This isn't a race.  Anyone who makes it out to be are in it for the wrong reasons.



This was not once mentioned, nor hinted at in the post. You read into these things too much, eh?

Perhaps its just a relatively effective benchmark to determine group hardware output that has the added benefit of charity / donated time. Linpack also can't compile the information of many computers across the globe together.


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 13, 2010)

Why would the group here swap to crunching for another site just to puff up their e-peen?  If there were a legit reason I could see it but this seems to just be for site bragging rights.

Unless you're hinting at TPU doing something similar......


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 13, 2010)

I believe when we asked XS to join us for a crunching event awhile back, they had no interest. I would be willing to join them for this, if they turned around and did the same for us. Otherwise I see no reason to do it. It's really a promotional idea to get more people crunching for their team.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 13, 2010)

Its a great thing to do don't get me wrong, but Im dedicated to the TPU crunching team first and foremost. Im glad they are doing it. It will expose WCG to a lot more people which is always a good thing. I wish them luck. Crunch on!!


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 13, 2010)

I will also not be participating as I already participate with my own projects for TPU. However I hope they surpass, or at least match, the output of the top supercomputers, even if the final amount of Teraflops measured is considered 'erroneous'.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 14, 2010)

They could easily take there numbers, and combine it with ours as a combined contribution.


> have access to the guy who runs it and they can show us real numbers from what we do (tflops, etc.)


 they could have those same guys combine it as one team.. with little to no change. I usually have around 170 WU's waiting to be verified at any given time. I wouldn't want to change teams for a week and come back.. I don't know guys what do you think? good idea or not? I mean we are all doing this together anyway.

*
Edit: No disrespect to XS those guys rock!*


----------



## theonedub (Apr 14, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I believe when we asked XS to join us for a crunching event awhile back, they had no interest. I would be willing to join them for this, if they turned around and did the same for us. Otherwise I see no reason to do it. It's really a promotional idea to get more people crunching for their team.



I agree. I'll be keeping my production with TPU! thanks  

Speaking of promotions to get people to crunch for the team, what's the news on the next contest to promoter our team  ?


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd even go so far as to say Movieman does not want people from other teams jumping ship for his. His boast relates to the prowess of Xtreme Systems, not to the whole of the WCG project. This is also evident in that I haven't seen his post anywhere else but on XtremeSystems and in my e-mail (and of course here now). Now for the people who are members of XS Forums but are on other teams, then its up to them as they are a part of the community he believes can do this.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 14, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I'd even go so far as to say Movieman does not want people from other teams jumping ship for his. His boast relates to the prowess of Xtreme Systems, not to the whole of the WCG project. This is also evident in that I haven't seen his post anywhere else but on XtremeSystems and in my e-mail (and of course here now). Now for the people who are members of XS Forums but are on other teams, then its up to them as they are a part of the community he believes can do this.



+1 ^^ Well Said Sir!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm a member here as well as over @ XS and I can say for certain that I'm going to be staying with TPU.  Not that there's anything wrong with XS, I just like TPU better


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm a member here as well as over @ XS and I can say for certain that I'm going to be staying with TPU.  Not that there's anything wrong with XS, I just like TPU better


Amen brother! TPU is my (tech) home and I will contribute all I can to its strength and longevity. As long as W1zz gives me a place to hang, I will support this cause.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 14, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> This was not once mentioned, nor hinted at in the post. You read into these things too much, eh?


It is implied: a race to beat a super computer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I believe when we asked XS to join us for a crunching event awhile back, they had no interest. I would be willing to join them for this, if they turned around and did the same for us. Otherwise I see no reason to do it. It's really a promotional idea to get more people crunching for their team.



You know Paul, if it wasn't for a particular group of "XS Refugees" we might not have been what we are now.  They came in and really gave us a kick in the rear and got us going big time.  For those who doubt, well I am truly appreciative of what they did and we owe a lot to them as well as other individuals like RAMMIE just to name one.  However, XS was approached with an offer from us not long ago and we were turned down rather blunt with a stuck up answer, not even keeping in mind this was for one of our own.  Not saying they had to agree on the offer, but there is a right way and a wrong way to turn someone or group down, they obviously didn't know the right way.  However, good luck to them, Dave (movieman) is one heck of a person, don't know him very well but have gotten the chance to talk to him a few times and I must say there are only a few like him.  But I WILL NOT join XS on this.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 16, 2010)

The Cap'n has spoken, amen


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> The Cap'n has spoken, amen



Paul knows what I'm talking about, I'm sure he agrees.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 16, 2010)

I believe they asked their members. I thought this is for our forum?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2010)

we could always do our own and fight them................


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 16, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> we could always do our own and fight them................



I think it's a big waste of time and energy, to be honest. The thing I admire most about this team is the internal motivation just because it's the right thing to do.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Paul knows what I'm talking about, I'm sure he agrees.



I know exactly what you are saying, and I completely agree.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I think it's a *big waste of time and energy*, to be honest.



whoa.... *REALLY?*


Crunching, whether or not its for your team or someone elses team or just anonymously is not a big waste of time and energy.

i mean.... you HAVE been doing it for over a year now right?

and no.... please do not take this as a personal attack paul. this is meant for ALL of you.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 16, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> whoa.... *REALLY?*
> 
> 
> Crunching, whether or not its for your team or someone elses team or just anonymously is not a big waste of time and energy.
> ...



Easy there, big guy. Trying to surpass a super computer? I don't waste my time with thoughts like that. Please back off the drama...The crunching is very important to me. The XS competition isn't important to me.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 16, 2010)

When XS site went down, some of them did fold/crunch and post for TPU. Give credit where due.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2010)

not starting drama.

this isnt a competition really. 

its just a big benchmark really. 

and it is very possible that this will happen and MMs goal will be surpassed. 

whether or not you are partaking in the task is entirely up to you and i am not telling anyone they should do this.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 16, 2010)

btarunr said:


> When XS site went down, some of them did fold/crunch and post for TPU. Give credit where due.



Of course they did, and it was very appreciated. I have nothing but respect for many of those guys. However, CP's post above explains why I will not go out of my way to participate in their competition.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 16, 2010)

Agreed. While they helped I do not think they expect us to join them. This is more of a site thing. Like if TPU went down I would fold for them if I went to XS. Like they folded for us when they were here. Their good guys and people just like us. They respct us we respect them. However in the case of "compititions" for lack of a better term. I dont think either of us (TPU/XS) would expect anything from the other.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 16, 2010)

I agree with CP. I am all too familiar with the cold shoulder of XS. We are good on our own. Better yet, if anyone is feeling philanthropic, why not focus their efforts on helping promote small teams as Rammie has done.


----------



## Movieman (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Guys,
Maybe time for me to explain the details of what you saw.
First thing is that my intent was just aimed at the XtremeSystems guys.
No thought at all of taking any people from other teams and in fact when I posted a link to what we were attempting over at IBM's WCG forum a guy from another team said we'll come and help and I told him no, that wasn't what we were trying to do.
It's just to get the regular XS guys who aren't into DC to come and see if all the machinery we have at XS equals the worlds great supercomputers.
I happen to think it does. I know the IBM WCG developers, they told me they could give close estimates of teraflops( hopefully petraflops) and it seemed like a good way to go with the added benefit of getting extra work down for WCG..
That simple, no sneaky crap, just that black and white.
Now I saw here that someone came to Xs from TPU asking for help and they got a cold shoulder? I wasn't aware of this.
I know 123bob and others came here to help with your WCG team and that was good of them.
I didn't but it wasn't because of any animosity to TPU, it was because I'm very closely ascoiated with Xs WCG team and that is my home and I don't travel from it.
Not personal at all and I have nothing but respect for the TPU guys here.
Thanks for reading,
Dave


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 16, 2010)

Movieman said:


> Hi Guys,
> Maybe time for me to explain the details of what you saw.
> First thing is that my intent was just aimed at the XtremeSystems guys.
> No thought at all of taking any people from other teams and in fact when I posted a link to what we were attempting over at IBM's WCG forum a guy from another team said we'll come and help and I told him no, that wasn't what we were trying to do.
> ...



 well said.


----------



## neoreif (Apr 16, 2010)

Whatever the misunderstanding that XS and TPU has, in the long run we are all helping in our own "small way". WCG becomes "big" because each of the hundreds of thousands of members contribute individually. 

As for team XS's project, much props to you guys! As Movieman has already clarified, the project was intended for XS members. And I wish them good luck on this task! I know they would meet their objective or maybe even surpass it given their "projected computing power"! If they achieve this goal then It would be a greater "Win" for those Cancer, AIDS, and MD patients!

Again, much thanks to XS's help to TPU!

To XS on their upcoming Project! Go beat them SuperComputers! 

Crunch on!


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 16, 2010)

Movieman said:


> Hi Guys,
> Maybe time for me to explain the details of what you saw.
> First thing is that my intent was just aimed at the XtremeSystems guys.
> No thought at all of taking any people from other teams and in fact when I posted a link to what we were attempting over at IBM's WCG forum a guy from another team said we'll come and help and I told him no, that wasn't what we were trying to do.
> ...



GL to you all at XS. Crunch on!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2010)

Movieman said:


> Hi Guys,
> Maybe time for me to explain the details of what you saw.
> First thing is that my intent was just aimed at the XtremeSystems guys.
> No thought at all of taking any people from other teams and in fact when I posted a link to what we were attempting over at IBM's WCG forum a guy from another team said we'll come and help and I told him no, that wasn't what we were trying to do.
> ...



Hey Dave, thanks for stopping by and clearing this up.  I knew it was for XS as I am a member and I received the email, but this got posted here and you know how that goes anywhere.  Don't worry dude, nobody here has anything personal against you, and we all know the kinda person you are.  As I said in previous post, good luck to you guys and I wish you'll the best with this little project you'll are trying to get going.  



neoreif said:


> Whatever the misunderstanding that XS and TPU has, in the long run we are all helping in our own "small way". WCG becomes "big" because each of the hundreds of thousands of members contribute individually.
> 
> As for team XS's project, much props to you guys! As Movieman has already clarified, the project was intended for XS members. And I wish them good luck on this task! I know they would meet their objective or maybe even surpass it given their "projected computing power"! If they achieve this goal then It would be a greater "Win" for those Cancer, AIDS, and MD patients!
> 
> ...



There was not really a misunderstanding, just wanna make sure we are all on the same page.  Actually, there wasn't a misunderstanding.



btarunr said:


> When XS site went down, some of them did fold/crunch and post for TPU. Give credit where due.



You bet we do, check my previous post 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1855758&postcount=15



BUCK NASTY said:


> I agree with CP. I am all too familiar with the cold shoulder of XS. We are good on our own. Better yet, if anyone is feeling philanthropic, why not focus their efforts on helping promote small teams as Rammie has done.


RAMMIE


----------



## neoreif (Apr 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> There was not really a misunderstanding, just wanna make sure we are all on the same page.  Actually, there wasn't a misunderstanding.



Good to know that Cap'n! This is why I love TPU! The people here rocks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Good to know that Cap'n! This is why I love TPU! The people here rocks!



no problem bro, we owe a big part of our success to them and I do acknowledge that


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't think any of you know but when XS went down I was a long time member of XS WCG.I had already taken walkabouts to other teams but always returned to XS.Just so happened that when XS went down I discovered that TPU had just started a team and thought what a great place to park my rigs for awhile.The rest is history.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 17, 2010)

The entire BOINC project recently broke 5.0 PetaFLOPS.

The world's fastest super computer as of Novemeber 2009 was at 1.7 PetaFLOPS.

If more than 34% of all computers on BOINC are not working for XS (which they are not), it will not beat the world's fastest super computer.  Even then, that 1.7 PetaFLOPS is CPU power only (LinPACK tested) where the 5.0 figure includes GPUs.


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 17, 2010)

The difference is not how many machines, but rather how much power the machines at XS have. Movieman is talking about getting more machines, than they currently have, from XS to crunch for at least a week to see if they can do it.

No matter how you spin it, it's not bad.. at least not for WCG. 

I'd like to see if they can do it, I know they have some powerful machines(that many people don't have)...


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 17, 2010)

Movieman said:


> Hi Guys,
> Maybe time for me to explain the details of what you saw.
> First thing is that my intent was just aimed at the XtremeSystems guys.
> No thought at all of taking any people from other teams and in fact when I posted a link to what we were attempting over at IBM's WCG forum a guy from another team said we'll come and help and I told him no, that wasn't what we were trying to do.
> ...



I truly appreciate the explanation. Good luck with the competition!


----------



## Kreij (Apr 17, 2010)

Everyone who crunches knows that we have teams. The teams are the fun we have competing, but they are not the reason that we crunch. It does not matter who crunches for whom, in the end we all win when it produces results.

Everyone jump over to the XS team for their attempt to see what we can do. They will all jump over here if we need them for something. 

Crunch on.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 17, 2010)

Movieman said:


> Hi Guys,
> Maybe time for me to explain the details of what you saw.
> First thing is that my intent was just aimed at the XtremeSystems guys.
> No thought at all of taking any people from other teams and in fact when I posted a link to what we were attempting over at IBM's WCG forum a guy from another team said we'll come and help and I told him no, that wasn't what we were trying to do.
> ...



I say we keel haul em


----------

